# The Latest: Texas governor orders Guard recruiters be armed



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Latest: Texas governor orders Guard recruiters be armed


----------



## NuclearNights (May 21, 2015)

It only makes sense.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What would we do if the shooting had occurred in a library? 

Arm the librarians? How about a discount store? Arm all the clerks? 

Just sayin............:watching:


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Good, and the good news is that some of the guys at the armories have been armed for a long time. When I was in the 19th SFG(A), it was hard to keep guys from bringing a gun to drill. There needs to be more of that.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> What would we do if the shooting had occurred in a library?
> Arm the librarians? How about a discount store? Arm all the clerks?
> Just sayin............:watching:


Nope, just as long as I am armed, I am satisfied.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You are at least 100 times more likely to get shot working in a 24/7 convenience store, than in an armed forces recruiting office / center. 

The shooting was a tragedy to be sure, but arming personnel in recruiting offices is nothing more than a feel good, knee jerk reaction. 

I'm not saying that to be cruel or insensitive. I'm saying it cause it's true.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am glad they are arming themselves and I hope that anyone who wants to carry a gun be allowed to in these zones that disarm people. No one is making you carry but if you want to then you should be allowed to.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The biggest hurdle right now that we have to deal with, is a president that refuses to call Radical Islam what it is. He claims we're not at war with Radical Islam. 

Well then, maybe we should be. We need to take a very close look at the whole Muslim culture and whatever is associated with it. This country of ours is too damn PC. It's going to be what brings it down to nothing. 

PC is for pussies. America is not a pussy nation. At least it wasn't a few years ago. We can't wage a war on something we haven't identified and defined. Radical Islam has declared a war on the USA, that's been abundantly clear to all. 

How many sucker punches are we going to have to endure until we do something?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

While the military receives weapons training in basic, would like to have them receive specific specialty training before they carry at recruiting stations and elsewhere. (Situational awareness, shoot/don't shoot, etc)


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> What would we do if the shooting had occurred in a library?
> 
> Arm the librarians? How about a discount store? Arm all the clerks?
> 
> Just sayin............:watching:


I am sure being airborne/ranger/ infantry taught you doing something trumps doing nothing.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> What would we do if the shooting had occurred in a library?
> Arm the librarians?


Not up here, we have _"Conan the Librarian"_


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Our librarian is a:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GETCHERGUN said:


> I am sure being airborne/ranger/ infantry taught you doing something trumps doing nothing.


Sometimes, doing something can end up being just as effective as doing nothing.

Case in point! We arm all Armed Forces Recruiting Centers. Shootings at them stop and go elsewhere. Rather than be reactive, we need to become proactive. That means getting deadly serious about *Radical Islam* and *Muslim Religion* in general.

They have become a cancer. We are at the point that we need to cut it out of our society. You ignore the obvious and continue to use band-aids as a medical solution, and the body will eventually wither and die.

There are times when political correctness needs to take a back seat to a safe and secure nation.


----------



## NuclearNights (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

​


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Sometimes, doing something can end up being just as effective as doing nothing.
> 
> Case in point! We arm all Armed Forces Recruiting Centers. Shootings at them stop and go elsewhere. Rather than be reactive, we need to become proactive. That means getting deadly serious about *Radical Islam* and *Muslim Religion* in general.
> 
> ...


I don't ignore anything and I don't disagree with you that we need to be pro active.
I spent some time fighting these people and I am furious that it has come to our country.

.........but arming and better yet training military persons that work in the public sector is a better idea than leaving them helpless.

It is going to take the DoD and most politicians a lot of time to get their collective heads out from their center point of contact.
Why should military persons just stand around and do nothing in the meantime?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

> You are at least 100 times more likely to get shot working in a 24/7 convenience store, than in an armed forces recruiting office / center.
> 
> The shooting was a tragedy to be sure, but arming personnel in recruiting offices is nothing more than a feel good, knee jerk reaction.
> 
> I'm not saying that to be cruel or insensitive. I'm saying it cause it's true.


Sorry you are against american military being able to defend them self.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

miketx60 said:


> Sorry you are against american military being able to defend them self.


That wasn't what I said or implied. My point was arming them isn't going to stop shootings.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> That wasn't what I said or implied. My point was arming them isn't going to stop shootings.


I understand your point. But it's still wrong for those guys not to be able to defend themselves. All this Internet recruitment puts a target on any gun-free zone, and it is illogical and extremely unfair to put soldiers out there with a target on their back and leave them unable to defend themselves. Adding a little bit of civilian training for deskbound military personnel should qualify those who need it.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> That wasn't what I said or implied. My point was arming them isn't going to stop shootings.


THe point you seem to ignore is that now, THEY CAN SHOOT BACK!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> What would we do if the shooting had occurred in a library?
> 
> Arm the librarians? How about a discount store? Arm all the clerks?
> 
> Just sayin............:watching:


Yup. if they want to be an can pass the background check and carry concealed, go for it. Actually, in SC, if you own a business, you can allow your employees to carry open if you choose to. I would go for that for convenience store clerks, as long as I was comfortable that they were legal to carry to begin with.

....and I'm not sure about stopping the shootings. I would think that anybody who "might" be contemplating a misdeed might think twice about it if they saw a Glock on some cashier's hip.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that the cowards will always take the softest target possible. These savages target our military when they know that they will be unarmed. Once the military goes armed the skunks will go to the next weakest target and then the next after that. I believe that there will be a point where the little sons of Allah will be tired of martyring themselves, but it won't be soon.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I think that the cowards will always take the softest target possible. These savages target our military when they know that they will be unarmed. Once the military goes armed the skunks will go to the next weakest target and then the next after that. I believe that there will be a point where the little sons of Allah will be tired of martyring themselves, but it won't be soon.
> 
> GW


 but I will volunteer to help them to paradise if they try to target me or anyone around me.


----------



## woolieworm (Nov 26, 2007)

I think you did good Gov.


----------

